# mailscanner.sample.sh not found?



## frustphil (Sep 24, 2009)

Hi, I've gone my way from installing freebsd from scratch up to installing mailscanner for my mailserver setup. Now I am configuring mailscanner and I am stuck wondering where mailscanner.sh.sample is. And it's not in the place where it's supposed to be--/usr/local/etc/rc.d/. Anyone knows what's wrong? 


Thanks for reading.. =)


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 24, 2009)

MailScanner should install /usr/local/etc/rc.d/mailscanner, started with mailscanner_enable="YES" in /etc/rc.conf. Its configs are in /usr/local/etc/MailScanner (including sample configs).


----------



## frustphil (Sep 25, 2009)

It's not in /usr/local/etc/MailScanner either. The tutorial I am following says that it should be in /usr/local/etc/rc.d/ but its not there also. Would be okay if I copy the mailscanner.sh.sample from another setup and put in there?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 25, 2009)

Did you actually install the port? Or are you running a tarball from mailscanner.info plus a tutorial that is outdated, not for (current) FreeBSD, etc.? Just install the port.


----------



## frustphil (Sep 26, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Did you actually install the port? Or are you running a tarball from mailscanner.info plus a tutorial that is outdated, not for (current) FreeBSD, etc.? Just install the port.



Yup I installed the port. I tried to reinstall it and it created the the mailscanner.sh.sample, however I can't send mail anymore. It gives a blank message when I "rcpt to: user". Prior to reinstallation of the mailscanner, postfix was fine. Any idea what's wrong? 

Checking other configs now that might have been affected...


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 26, 2009)

I've been running MailScanner for years and years, and I have never seen a mailscanner.sh.sample (it is not in the port's file list either), only the usual sample files in /usr/local/etc/MailScanner/. The starting point should be MailScanner.conf in there. There should be a regular start file in /usr/local/etc/rc.d/, enabled by 'mailscanner_enable="YES"' in /etc/rc.conf, along with some adjustments that need to be done for Sendmail (changing the incoming mail queue for MailScanner to investigate).

*Maybe* FreeBSD 6 needed .sh files in /usr/local/etc/rc.d (don't quite remember when that was deprecated), but the ports system should generate those for you. In fact, I rummaged around a three year old backup of a mail system and found a 'mailscanner.sh' start script. This was on a FreeBSD 5.5-STABLE. Anyway: installing the mailscanner port *must* put a 'mailscanner(.sh)' script in /usr/local/etc/rc.d for you, or else something's gone wrong.


----------

